# MARCH POTM VOTING THREAD!.........>



## Arch (Apr 4, 2009)

Vote your favorite now for March POTM!...

View nominations here


----------



## invisible (Apr 4, 2009)

Just a handful of nominations, but what a group! Any of these could win it, all a pleasure to look at.


----------



## MikeBcos (Apr 22, 2009)

Is there a reason Ancient City - by Roger isn't listed in the poll?


----------



## Dmitri (Apr 22, 2009)

MikeBcos said:


> Is there a reason Ancient City - by Roger isn't listed in the poll?



I would assume because Abraxas nominated it April 8th, and not in March.


----------



## MikeBcos (Apr 22, 2009)

Dmitri said:


> I would assume because Abraxas nominated it April 8th, and not in March.



Ah - missed that! Thanks.


----------



## invisible (Apr 22, 2009)

Dmitri said:


> I would assume because Abraxas nominated it April 8th, and not in March.


I think it was actually because the photo was posted by Roger in April, not in March. If I'm not mistaken, it has now been nominated for the April contest by someone else.


----------



## kalmkidd (May 2, 2009)

Practice Burn by Mark Kurth :


----------



## Antarctican (May 2, 2009)

The poll still seems to be open, if there are stragglers who want to vote.


----------

